# Preloading syringe



## Experiment4 (May 19, 2016)

Hey guys, so I just graduated college, and now I'm starting my full-time job, going to be gone from the house from 6am-6pm. Knew this was coming for awhile, so I have my diet and workouts planned. This won't effect my gear injections but it will my IGF-1 LR3 (post workouts). Do y'all think i would be okay waking up in the morning, loading the units, putting the syringe in my bag, and shooting at the gym post workout in the bathroom stall? Would the IGF still be okay not being super cold, it won't get warm just like room temp i guess? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Magnus82 (May 19, 2016)

It will be completely fine at room temperature for that long, just keep it from extreme heat.


----------



## Sully (May 19, 2016)

Get some of those soft freezer packs. Wrap the pin in it in your bag during the day, it'll keep it plenty cold.


----------



## nguyenminhbeo (May 19, 2016)

/////////


----------



## Kingjmack (May 19, 2016)

That will work beautifully. Just don't forget and leave pins in the locker room trash can. Someone did this at the gym I go to, and the owner flipped out.


----------



## aon1 (May 19, 2016)

Kingjmack said:


> That will work beautifully. Just don't forget and leave pins in the locker room trash can. Someone did this at the gym I go to, and the owner flipped out.





thats a sure fired way to get every big guy in the gym watched if many cops that arnt on gear go to your gym also.....so be mindful with it at all times


----------



## Experiment4 (May 19, 2016)

Awesome! Thanks for the help guys! And I think there is a sharps container on the wall there inside the bathroom anyways! If not I'll return it home!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 12, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> Get some of those soft freezer packs. Wrap the pin in it in your bag during the day, it'll keep it plenty cold.



Solid idea. Cheap and easy.


----------

